# Our Polly is Gone



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2017)

Polly left us yesterday September 22, 2017. We are heart broken.






I stopped in Shepherd, Texas one afternoon in 2007 for gas. I went inside to pay for it and the ladies working there were making a FREE DOG poster. There was a picture of a blue merle Australian Shepherd, laying on the floor, looking at the camera. And her eyes were looking right at me from that picture. My finger went down on the picture, "Tell me about this dog!"

One of the lady's MIL had the dog. She was just too much dog, too active for the 82 year old lady and she wanted to find a good home for her. I called my husband and told him about the dog. "NO! NO! NO HELL NO! We don't need another dog!" I let him rant for a moment then said, "But her eyes are talking to me! And she is beautiful." He sighed, already beaten and he knew it and said to go see the dog. 

I called the lady with the dog and went to her house. Her name was Billie. Billie had wanted a small lap dog and sent her daughter in law (that worked at the gas station/store) to a well known pet store chain in Houston to adopt her one. Billie's DIL saw Polly, it was her last day before being  euthanized, so she adopted Polly instead of a small lap dog. Polly had been found wandering around after Hurricane Rita and was estimated to be 6 months old. A 6 month old Australian Shepherd was no lap dog, but Billie was as tenderhearted as her DIL, so she kept her for 2 years, hoping that Polly would settle down. Polly was a ricochet rabbit, boing! boing! boing! running and playing. In the meanwhile, Billie had got a small lap dog and wanted to find Polly a good home. 

When I walked in, Polly came straight to me and sat down. Billie was amazed, saying, "She never does that!" As Billie and I talked, Polly stayed at my side. Billie decided that I would be a good Mommy for Polly and said I could take her, but that she didn't like men, she was afraid of them. I said that we could work on that and promised a good home for Polly. I looked down at Polly and told her, "If you want to go home with me, go say goodbye." Polly got right up, walked to Billie, got petted and she came back to me. When I got home with her, this "afraid of men" dog bounded in the house and right up in my husband's lap, delighted to see him. Polly was home.

Polly was  sweet dog, she loved us and we loved her. She made instant friends with Danny, our black Lab. She was my constant companion, making every step I did. She must have been kicked and mistreated before Billie adopted her, for a mere touch sent Polly on her feet, escaping from danger, before realizing it was me or DH. She laid in the kitchen floor watching me cook supper and I tried stepping over her, but she did her panic jump, scrambling out of the way. It took several years for her to get over that so I could step over her without her reacting. 





Our daughter and son in law had a baby girl and when she started crawling, she made a bee line for Polly. Polly sat still, letting the baby maul her. The baby laced tiny fingers in that luxuriant fur and used Polly to pull up and stand. Polly never flinched, even when handfuls of fur got yanked out. She was so patient.

Everybody loved Polly. Our son in law tried repeatedly to talk us out of Polly, but nothing doing. Polly wasn't my dog, she didn't belong to me. I was her human, I belonged to her. She was utterly devoted to me, she loved me so much, it was humbling. What did I do to deserve so much love?

Our grand daughter would come spend the weekend with us and Polly was always in the middle of what ever we were doing.





Our Grand Daughter loved watching Doc McStuffins on the Disney channel and got a Doc McStuffins doctor kit for Christmas. Polly was her willing patient.

She got her shots.





Her blood pressure was checked.





Polly was the perfect dog for a little girl.

When we went to see them for the weekend, we always took Polly with us. She knew when we got to Jacksonville and would start barking at us. Just past Jacksonville was Love's Lookout, a park and rest stop. We always stopped there for a potty break and she loved to go sniff around. One weekend, we decided to go to Tyler to eat with our DD and family before we went home. It was hot weather and we couldn't leave Polly in the truck. They were coming to see us the following weekend, so we left Polly there. She was in a panic all week, they had to keep a very close eye on her so she didn't get away trying to find me. We never did that again.

My Mom had a stroke at 88 years of age. She went from an active and independent lifestyle to unable to do  the things she enjoyed. She had to sell her home and move in with us. We did all we could to make her feel loved and needed, but it was Polly that gave Mom something to live for. Mom fell and fractured her pelvis and it was back to rehab for her. The day I got her out of the hospital and settled her in a room in rehab, I went home and got Polly. Polly knew she was needed and jumped in Mom's bed for special hugs.





Polly made it her job to love Mom and keep her engaged. She nuzzled Mom, lifting her arm or hand, saying, "Pet me!" And Mom did, stroking Polly's soft fur over and over. Mom wasn't even a dog person, but she loved Polly. 





On 9-23-2014, we closed on a doublewide on 8 acres just 7 miles from our daughter, her husband and our precious grand daughter. Mom was in steady decline and we made the difficult decision to put her in assisted living. I ran back and forth between our old house and new house, working on the new house. I painted, pulled up carpet and vinyl, laying new flooring and getting it ready for us to move. Polly went with me. 

On 2-11-2015 we welcomed our second grand daughter's birth. Three days later we were moving. Our son is a crane operator and travels the country, working. His job had ended and he came to help us move. He left the door of the U-Haul open and Polly jumped in. She wouldn't get out. She had a pretty good idea where we were going and she was making sure that we didn't leave her behind.

Polly was a city dog. When the grass was wet with dew or rain, she walked down the sidewalk to the gutter and down the gutter to a suitable spot to potty. Then she would edge over on the grass, do her business and run back to the house. Once inside, she licked her dainty white paws clean, wiping her ears like a cat. How would she take country life? She plunged right in. On 2-23-2015, nine days after moving, it snowed. Polly, Parker, and Trip the puppy, reveled in the snow, playing. She came back to the house, wet, dirty, and happy. 

It wasn't long before Grand Daughter #2 was crawling to Polly, yanking wads of fur and pulling up, standing next to the dog with love in her heart  and patience for babies. 

Whatever we did on our farm, Polly was part of it. We bought sheep, we added pigs and she took it all in stride. She followed the tractor, she watched us build things, she helped in the garden, she was always with us. She chased rabbits, rolled in the dirt, ate chicken poop and June bugs and had a good life. 

On September 1, 2016 we were blessed with another Grand Daughter. We moved here because we were missing watching our #1 Grand Daughter grow up and now we have 3 Grand Daughters! Life is good. And yes, Grand Daughter #3 just recently crawled to Polly and pulled up on her.

Polly is woven in the threads of the tapestry of our lives. She slept on the floor next to my side of the bed since I brought her home. She followed me to the bathroom. She followed me from room to room as I did laundry, cooked our meals, cleaned the house, bringing to life the old expression, "Dogging my every footstep."


----------



## chicken4prez (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## farmerjan (Sep 23, 2017)

My son has a couple of Australian Shepherds and they go everywhere with him that he can take them.
My heartfelt sympathies on your loss.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 23, 2017)

It is so hard to lose a pet that is a family member. We did too back in June. Polly sure did seem like a great dog that will live in your hearts forever.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2017)

awww bay, i'm so sorry.  I know the pain and emptiness you must feel.  the hole in your life is going to be huge.  there isn't a big enough hug emoji on here to tell you how I feel.  she will always be with you in your heart and mind.  and yes i'm sure she knows how much you love her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 23, 2017)

So sorry... Polly was really something special to your family.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2017)

Grand Daughter #2 giving Polly some love.



 

Grand Daughter #3 pulling up, using Polly to steady herself.



 

What a good dog. 

Yesterday we were gone all morning. When we got home, we let Polly and Parker out and I went to gather eggs. I brought them in the house and went back outside. Polly was laying in the dirt, jerking spasmodically and I knew immediately she was dying. I screamed for my husband and he came running to find me sprawled in the dirt, holding Polly's head and crying. She was gasping for breath, drooling and her eyes were jerking wildly. We didn't know if she would be like this for minutes, hours or days. Not wanting her to suffer, we put her in the back seat, in my lap and DH drive us to the vet to put her down. She died before we got there. 

We went home and placed her in a wagon, to pull it to where we were going to bury her. Trip started nuzzling Polly. Parker came up and Trip growledat him. We were not prepared for Trip's behavior. He nose bumped Polly over and over, trying to rouse his friend. He bumped her harder. He pulled her fur with his teeth. He nudged her leg, raising it up. This caused the water works to flow, both of us bawling our eyes out.

I petted Trip trying to help him understand and let Parker come up to say goodbye. We walked away to get shovels and Trip stayed next to Polly.



 

We pulled the wagon to where we were going to bury Polly and Trip guarded his friend. 




Our neighbor Robert came over and finished digging the hole, then covered her up. He loved her too. My husband said a prayer. We went to the house but Trip stayed by Polly's grave a long time. 



 

The intuitiveness of Trip just blew us away. He gave us licks and hugs. He showed a love for Polly that we just weren't expecting. He tried to comfort us in our grief and tears. 

Goodbye Polly. Thank you for loving us. Thank you for being so patient with our grand babies. Thank you for the love you showed to my Mom when she needed it most. Thank you for the hugs, thank you for the gentle nudges, wanting us to pet you. Thank you for being a damn good dog. We love you and we miss you.


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 23, 2017)

you made my eyes leak. may the good Lord put his arm around you and give you peace and comfort.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh Bay.  I am so so very sorry. Sending you hugs and prayers that you will be comforted.
Goatgurl said it best


goatgurl said:


> awww bay, i'm so sorry.  I know the pain and emptiness you must feel.  the hole in your life is going to be huge.  there isn't a big enough hug emoji on here to tell you how I feel.  she will always be with you in your heart and mind.  and yes i'm sure she knows how much you love her.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll admit, that made me cry just reading that. I know how hard that is, and she seems like a wonderful dog.


----------



## Devonviolet (Sep 24, 2017)

When we got to the Poultry Trade Event, today, Bay & her DH told us about losing Sweet Polly.  I was in shock!!!  My heart broke and my eyes leaked too.      After we went into the building where the birds were, my DH walked away for a few minutes. I was surprised, but figured he saw something he wanted to look at.  Later, he told me he went off to shed a few tears, for sweet Polly!  She had touched his heart as well. 

I loved that sweet dog!    She was so beautiful, and her long, soft fur, was so silky!  It was hard to stop running my hands along her head and back. Whenever we visited, she came to sit next to my feet, so I could feel her leaning against me.  That made my heart melt!  It was impossible to NOT love that sweet dog!!! 

I am sure going to miss her when we go to visit Bay and her DH!

And what a special dog, that Trip has turned out to be!    What he did was SO special!  It never ceases to amaze me when a dog has that 6th sense about the death of another animal, in it's world.  How sweet, that he tried so hard to bring her back!  Geez!  It's making my eyes leak, just to think about it!

That sweet animal, that was so close to being put down, lived on to touch MANY lives.  She will greatly be missed!!!

And, of course, Sweet Bay, my heart goes out to you and your DH .  I know you will miss her most of all. So, my thoughts and prayers are with you both, in this time of loss!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't cry at much but this one did it... Trip missing his friend really started the tears. It is so hard to lose our long time friends but harder for me is watching their soulmates longing for them. My Border Collies are sisters and 10 years old...I am dreading that day that I know will come.

You have a lot of good memories to cherish, Polly knew that you were her person and she loved you for that. You were both blessed by that bond.


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 24, 2017)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 24, 2017)

I doubt if there has been a single reader of this thread that didn't shed a tear or three.  Aussies are the most accepting dog of any that I have known.  I'm so sorry for your loss and know that she will always be a part of your lives.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 24, 2017)

Bay, I'm so sorry to have just found this posting....and really sorry for your loss. There are certain animals that come into our lives at times for seemingly unknown reasons....and many times it is an immediate connection. Often times we think that we are "Rescueing" them from a bad situation, but after many years, sometimes, we begin to wonder just who "Rescued" who. There is a bond that develops and each can read each other's mind and fit like a "Hand in a Glove". The majority have no understanding of it, because they have never experienced it. It is very unfortunate when the years that brought one so close, reaches the end for one that is so "Treasured". However, that "Richness of Life" that was brought and shared only serves the surviving party when it is held onto with all the Joy, Love, and Care as they progress in their life having been made a much better person with such a close relationship. Yes, there is sadness, emptiness, and sorrow....but, it is the memories, moments, and situations that have to be "Treasured" in order to carry the Joy and Peace as one continues on their journey. Polly brought many things and touched many people and made dear friends along the way and will be missed by so many more than just the immediate family....but it is you all that got to enjoy her compaionship everyday. Now, take her memory with you and allow her to continue to comfort you as ya grieve her loss.....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2017)

Truly sorry Bay... She was a very pretty dog and I'm sorry I never got to know her. I know the memory of her will live on through you, your DH and the rest of your family who got to enjoy her. I hope the hole she has left heals quickly for you all.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 24, 2017)

Polly seems to have been a wonderful dog
So sorry for your loss


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Sep 24, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Tough week…I had to put one of my 9 year old Pyrs down due to cancer. Lots of tears. Find peace in knowing you'll see Polly again someday….


----------



## TAH (Sep 24, 2017)

So sorry bay!

She was so beautiful! The first picture I ever saw of her was the one of her with you're mom.... I remember thinking that was the most perfect picture ever!


----------



## TAH (Sep 24, 2017)

@BrendaMNgri also sorry for your loss!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 24, 2017)

So sorry


----------



## Baymule (Sep 24, 2017)

BrendaMNgri said:


> So sorry for your loss. Tough week…I had to put one of my 9 year old Pyrs down due to cancer. Lots of tears. Find peace in knowing you'll see Polly again someday….


So sorry Brenda. I know that was a hard decision to make, but one that had to be done. Yeah, lots of tears, but we take the hit, the pain of loss, for the joy and happiness our beloved dogs bring. Big hugs to you.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh Bay, I can only imagine how you feel. Reading about your precious Polly reminds me so much of our dog shadow. I know Polly is greatful that you were there for her until her last breath and that although she has left the physical world she will always be watching over you. Many hugs


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Sep 25, 2017)

@Baymule


----------

